# Pyramids



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

my sister and her husband are coming to visit us in a couple of weeks and I cant decide if it is better to visit the pyramids on Thursday or Friday morning


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Friday is out of the question.... its a Friday.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Thinking maybe Thursday and then do the Camel Market on Friday


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Used to be Thursday was a better day because it wasn't as crowded. Dunno about now.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Lanason said:


> Thinking maybe Thursday and then do the Camel Market on Friday


Have you been to the Camel Market before? What's it like. If you do go, will you price a baby white camel for me? Seriously, I want to get one, and the ones around here go for around 4 -5K LE. Just want to "comparison shop"


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

take a nosegay with you


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

CatMandoo said:


> Have you been to the Camel Market before? What's it like. If you do go, will you price a baby white camel for me? Seriously, I want to get one, and the ones around here go for around 4 -5K LE. Just want to "comparison shop"


Yes I HAVE been before - its great VERY interesting and the scale is amazing.
Defo worth a visit - TAKE your Cameras


----------

